# Mountain bike on C List asking for X box 360 Is this a good bike and deal?



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2013)

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/bar/4126871339.html






 I know the person is also asking for $80, I need a better bike then what I have now and was wondering what the experts here think thanks in advance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone have an opinion on this bike deal?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2013)

Not worth it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not worth it.



Thanks Puck It I not contact the seller.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 14, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not worth it.



I second that.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 14, 2013)

Save your money and find a better, more updated bike. bikes have come a long long way since when that was made. It would be fine for riding around town though


----------



## dmw (Oct 14, 2013)

Worth 80 bucks, maybe; worth riding, no.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone I skip on it. I save up a little more and get a better bike.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

What kind of a budget do you have Scotty? I'm going to go (slightly) against that grain and say that that mountain bike is probably better than no mountain bike. So if $80 is what you have to spend, then that will get you pedaling at least. If you aren't a good mountain biker or are planning on pretty mild trails, you might be surprised at how far you can get with barebones / bottom barrel equipment. 

Generally, if it has a kickstand .....


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> What kind of a budget do you have Scotty? I'm going to go (slightly) against that grain and say that that mountain bike is probably better than no mountain bike. So if $80 is what you have to spend, then that will get you pedaling at least. If you aren't a good mountain biker or are planning on pretty mild trails, you might be surprised at how far you can get with barebones / bottom barrel equipment.
> 
> Generally, if it has a kickstand .....



I have a basic one I bought for 150 from Walmart a few weeks ago it good on flat stuff but going up hill even because slightly inclined is mostly me hiking with the bike and yes it has a kick stand. I also have lots of stuff for trade if anyone needs nice house bedding. Ky budget is Lucky if I make week from weeks. 7 year at my job started in two weeks hoping for a raises.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this bike deal?



That's worth about 2 pillow cases and twin dust ruffle.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2013)

cannonball said:


> that's worth about 2 pillow cases and twin dust ruffle.



lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> That's worth about 2 pillow cases and twin dust ruffle.



Lol :grin:


----------

